# اسلاك اللحام



## محمد65 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو معرفة انواع اسلاك اللحام والتركيب الكيمياوي لكل سلك والاستعمال


----------



## Gomaa shehata (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

